# Error installing pkg



## tuy360 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello. I'm using the 11.0-CURRENT i386 vmdk FreeBSD. I run the pkg command and it asks to install but then I get 
	
	



```
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:i386/latest/Latest/pkg.txz: No adress record
```
. How should I go about installing pkg? I'm not sure what's causing the error.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2016)

"No address record" indicates problems with name resolving. You probably didn't configure the DNS settings properly.


----------

